# Не собирается vmware-modules с linux-3.5

## Terminator

После апгрейда до 3.5 перестали собираться vmware-modules из оверлея vmware.

info

```

Portage 2.1.11.11 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r2, 3.5.3-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.5.3-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X6_1090T_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 26 Aug 2012 20:00:01 +0000

ccache version 3.1.8 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3-r2, 3.2.3-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.8

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.10.5

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.3

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22.90

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.5 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r2

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

java-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/java-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 1

vmware

    location: /var/lib/layman/vmware

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 2

sunrise

    location: /var/lib/layman/sunrise

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 3

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 4

ABI="amd64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.3 ut2003"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CCACHE_DIR="/var/tmp/ccache/"

CCACHE_SIZE="8G"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -mtune=amdfam10 -funroll-all-loops -O3 -pipe -fgraphite -fPIC"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co]"

COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="${EPREFIX}/etc/gconf /etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CVS_RSH="ssh"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -mtune=amdfam10 -funroll-all-loops -O3 -pipe -fgraphite -fPIC"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0.0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EDITOR="vim"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps=y --verbose --autounmask=n"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs candy ccache distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch parse-eapi-ebuild-head protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GDK_USE_XFT="1"

GENERATION="2"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.bloodhost.ru/ http://mirror2.corbina.ru/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.mdfnet.se/gentoo http://ftp.df.lth.se/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GUILE_LOAD_PATH="/usr/share/guile/1.8"

HG="/usr/bin/hg"

HISTCONTROL="ignorespace"

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22.90/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVACC_HOME="/usr/share/javacc/"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LANG="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="ru"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="ru en"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.22.90/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php5.4/man/"

MC_SID="20614"

MC_TMPDIR="/tmp/mc-root"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev)"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

NOCOLOR="true"

OLDPWD="/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="nvidia"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/avr/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/opt/vmware/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BINHOST_CHUNKSIZE="3000"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_NICENESS="20"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp/portage"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/java-overlay /var/lib/layman/vmware /var/lib/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage"

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

PWAUTH_MINUID="500"

PWD="/var/tmp/portage/portage"

PYTHONDOCS_2_7="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-2.7.2/html/library"

PYTHONDOCS_3_2="/usr/share/doc/python-docs-3.2.2/html/library"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/avr/gcc-bin/4.6.3:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03/jre/bin:/opt/vmware/bin"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18"

SANE_BACKENDS="plustek"

SANE_CONFIG_DIR="/etc/sane.d"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="2"

SOCKS_PASSWORD="{nHfqkth"

SOCKS_USERNAME="term"

SSH_ASKPASS="/usr/bin/ssh-askpass-fullscreen"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

TEXINPUTS="/usr/lib64/ocaml/ocamldoc:"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USB_DEVFS_PATH="/dev/bus/usb"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 7zip X a52 aac acl acpi ads aio alsa amd64 apache2 apm applet automount avahi bash-completion bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cgi chm cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags custom-optimization cxx dbus dconf device-mapper dga djvu dns dri drm dts dvd dvdr emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fuse gcj gd gdbm gif glib glitz gmp gnome gnome-keyring gpm graphite graphviz gsm gstreamer gtk gtk3 iconv icu imagemagick java java6 jpeg kerberos ladspa latex lcms ldap libnotify lzma lzo mad mms mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp openssl pam pango pch pcre pdf php png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3support rdesktop readline samba sasl schroedinger sdl session speex spell sqlite3 sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg syslog tcpd theora threads tiff tools trayicon truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vdpau vim-syntax vorbis vpx webm wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinetd xml xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="ru en" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_2 python2_7" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ALSA_CARDS ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MISDN_CARDS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

VMHANDLE="blackdown-jdk-1.4.2"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthttvJiK"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share:/usr/share/gdm"

XSESSION="Gnome"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"

```

лог

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4::vmware  USE="-pax_kernel" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4 from vmware

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     3.5.3-gentoo

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

 * Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

 [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work ...

 * Applying 264-makefile-kernel-dir.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 264-makefile-include.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 264-jobserver.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 264-netdevice.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 264-3.2.0.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 264-apic.patch ...

 [ ok ]

 * Applying 264-d-make-root.patch ...

 [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work ...

 * Preparing vmblock module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' auto-build KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build 

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.3-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/dbllnklst.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/stubs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/file.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/block.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/super.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/control.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/filesystem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/inode.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.3-gentoo'

make -C $PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= postbuild

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only'

make[1]: `postbuild' is up to date.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmblock-only'

cp -f vmblock.ko ./../vmblock.o

 * Preparing vmci module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' auto-build KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build 

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.3-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciDatagram.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/vmciKernelIf.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciDriver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciResource.o

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c: В функции «__check_disable_host»:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c:2498:121: предупреждение: несовместимый тип указателя при возврате результата функции [по умолчанию включена]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c: В функции «__check_disable_guest»:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c:2501:122: предупреждение: несовместимый тип указателя при возврате результата функции [по умолчанию включена]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c: В функции «__check_disable_msi»:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c:2504:120: предупреждение: несовместимый тип указателя при возврате результата функции [по умолчанию включена]

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c: В функции «__check_disable_msix»:

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/linux/driver.c:2507:121: предупреждение: несовместимый тип указателя при возврате результата функции [по умолчанию включена]

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciContext.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciHashtable.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciEvent.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciQueuePair.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciDoorbell.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciQPair.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/common/vmciRoute.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/driverLog.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/vmci.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/vmci.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only/vmci.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.3-gentoo'

make -C $PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= postbuild

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only'

make[1]: `postbuild' is up to date.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmci-only'

cp -f vmci.ko ./../vmci.o

 * Preparing vmmon module

make -j5 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' auto-build KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build 

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /lib/modules/3.5.3-gentoo/build SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. \

  MODULEBUILDDIR= modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.3-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/driverLog.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/apic.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/hashFunc.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/comport.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function 'LinuxDriverSyncCallOnEachCPU':

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1319:4: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

include/linux/smp.h:74:5: note: declared here

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c: In function 'HostIF_CallOnEachCPU':

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:2824:4: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

include/linux/smp.h:74:5: note: declared here

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c: In function 'HostIF_BrokenCPUHelper':

/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.c:2861:4: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

include/linux/smp.h:74:5: note: declared here

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [sub-make] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-3.5.3-gentoo'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'vmware': '/var/lib/layman/vmware/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4:

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4 failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4'`.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay named 'vmware': '/var/lib/layman/vmware/'

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work/vmmon-only'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-264.4/work'

```

Гугл ничего подсказать не смог  :Sad: 

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

Похоже на нехватку патчей для 3.5:

```

-> head -n20 /usr/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules/ChangeLog

# ChangeLog for app-emulation/vmware-modules

# Copyright 1999-2012 Gentoo Foundation; Distributed under the GPL v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/vmware-modules/ChangeLog,v 1.97 2012/06/17 13:09:10 vadimk Exp $

*vmware-modules-238.6 (17 Jun 2012)

*vmware-modules-264.4 (17 Jun 2012)

  17 Jun 2012; Vadim Kuznetsov vadimk@gentoo.org +vmware-modules-238.6.ebuild,

  +vmware-modules-264.4.ebuild, -vmware-modules-238.5-r1.ebuild,

  -vmware-modules-264.3.ebuild:

  bump vmware desktop. bug 421269

  01 Jun 2012; Zac Medico <zmedico@gentoo.org> vmware-modules-238.5-r1.ebuild,

  vmware-modules-264.3.ebuild:

  inherit user for enewgroup

  24 May 2012; Vadim Kuznetsov vadimk@gentoo.org +files/238-d-make-root.patch,

  vmware-modules-238.5-r1.ebuild:

  Andrew Dean's patch of 238 vmware modules for 3.4.0 kernel. Bug 411853

```

В июне 3.5 ещё не было...

----------

## FlaTHunTeR

----------

## Terminator

оверлей давно не обновлялся.

Щас уже вышел vmware-player 5, надеюсь обновят наконец.

----------

## Terminator

Обновилось. 

Не собирается с той же ошибкой  :Sad: 

----------

